# Can I password-protect an entire MS Office folder



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

I want to password-protect all files within a folder. Instead of individually protecting each individual Word or Excel file, is there a way to set the password so that I enter it to access the folder, then all the individual files inside are unlocked?


----------



## amarren (May 26, 2010)

What Operating system are you using?


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Windows XP Pro.


----------



## amarren (May 26, 2010)

If you right click the folder and go to sharing and security. click on the security tab and if you can take a screen shot of that and send it to me it will be easier to explain it to you from there


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

On the Sharing tab, select the "Make this folder private so that only I have access to it check box." That will secure both the folder and the subfolders. However, all it does is secure it for your profile - if anyone else can log in as you, it will not be secured. Also, the only password that it uses is your log in password, and those are often compromised. If you really want to protect the files, I would get some free encryption software, such as TrueCrypt of AxCrypt. (Note, I use AxCrypt and find it very easy to use.)


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

amarren - not sure how to print screenshot on a laptop without printscreen key. 
slurpee - i checked the box but it made no difference. the first time it said i had to create a password, which i did, but still no difference.

I have downloaded Axcrypt which works fine thanks, but I'd rather have one password to protect the whole folder, rather than each file being separately protected.


----------



## helloworld7 (May 25, 2010)

You can password protect all the folder with Folder Protection (shareware).


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

I've downloaded Folder Protection. The problem is that when you want to access the folder it unlocks it permanently, then you have to re-lock it after you have finished working inside the folder. Each lock/unlock takes about 15 seconds to process. 

The reason I need this is to make sure no-one else can access the many personnel files I have on my work computer. I just want to have a password to access the folder that holds them. Are there any other solutions?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

If you need the security for your files and you have to share your PC or leave it a lot, you might think about storing those files on a removable drive which is entirely encrypted or placing them in storage in "the cloud" on a remote server.


----------



## amarren (May 26, 2010)

When you are logging into the computer, do you have your own profile and password


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

I have a profile, and I only have a password since I set up Axcrpyt. When I set up Ax, the password I set up now works when loggin onto the PC.


----------

